# Feeding Less When First Switching To Raw



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

I've read that when first switching your dog to raw, you have to start slowly, as in if I am going to be feeding my dog 1lb a day..start with only 1/2 lb a day?

I have a 70 lb dog, and will be feeding roughly 1 lb a day. How much should I start with? He has a sensitive stomach? If I do start with 1/2 lb a day, the meals would be too small for him to eat?

I'm a little confused!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think that would be a little to low. I would aim for about 3/4 pound - anywhere from 11 - 14 ounces. If he has a sensitive tummy I would start with chicken backs or quarters but be sure there are no organs attached to the backs and take as much of the skin and fat off as you can - when he is solid then start leaving the fat and skin a little at a time as he tolerates. I woudl also fast him a day before starting. That would probably be 2 or three backs depending on how big and meaty they are and may be 2 leg quarters if they are small or one and a half larger ones. He should do good on that just weigh it out at first until your eye gets used to what his portion should look like. What kind of dog?


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

Liz said:


> I think that would be a little to low. I would aim for about 3/4 pound - anywhere from 11 - 14 ounces. If he has a sensitive tummy I would start with chicken backs or quarters but be sure there are no organs attached to the backs and take as much of the skin and fat off as you can - when he is solid then start leaving the fat and skin a little at a time as he tolerates. I woudl also fast him a day before starting. That would probably be 2 or three backs depending on how big and meaty they are and may be 2 leg quarters if they are small or one and a half larger ones. He should do good on that just weigh it out at first until your eye gets used to what his portion should look like. What kind of dog?



Liz,

Thanks for the advice! He's a 2 1/2 yr old mixed breed. German shepherd hound mix. I am getting in a case of 40lb chicken backs, and my grocery store near me is having a sale on chicken leg quarters for .77/lb! I'm stocking up. I will fast him a day before starting. The leg quarters are roughly a little less than 1 lb. 
So do you recommend starting with half a quarter in the AM and half at PM for the first week? I'm trying not to "rush" things, but also don't want him to be hungry!

Thanks!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My dogs are about the size of your boy - I have collies. Mine have always done better on one feeding per day. I think they feel more satisfied. But yes if you feed twice just cut that back in half. Those are big backs - I would double check the weigh after you take off some skin and make sure there are no bits of organ attached at least for the first few days. I love the quarters also. But again skin them at first and see how he does. I would also try to vary the times of his feeding or he can get bile pukes from being hungry. My guys never know exactly when they are going to eat and it seems to work well for them. Also, if your guy is anything like mine he may need more bone for a while. Don't worry about percentages just go by how his stools are and adjust accordingly.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The first day or so it wouldn't hurt one bit to only feed 1/2 pound per day. Then gradually add in more meat over the next few days until he can handle a good maintenance portion. After a week or so, he should be handling more food well.


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

We definitely started Zoey out eating around half what she does now. Part of that was starting low to start out, and part of that was needing to bulk up her intake (she needs more than 2%, but we haven't gotten over 3% yet, so we're still figuring out if she needs more).

Most chicken backs I've gotten have been pretty close to 1/2 lb, all skin (and there's really kind of a lot!) attached. You'll likely be under 1/2 lb per back once you've removed the skin flappies the first few days. If you can stock up on the leg quarters, too, awesome! Just make sure they have no more than 80 mg sodium per 4 oz serving; some dogs can't handle more sodium, and really, who needs all that anyway? 

Zoey pretty much just ate chicken backs her whole first week, so maybe a back in the morning and a back at night would be around 3/4 lb to start? Just depends what they weigh out to after you've trimmed. Either that or a back and half a leg quarter.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I started Piper & Wilson on leg quarters, and at maybe 3/4 of what they should eat. It worked well. Piper had zero issues transitioning and I think it's because I really followed every "rule" to the "T". Wilson was just switched a little over a week ago and so far no issues either! 

I know what you mean about meals being too small for them to eat when you cut them in half though. Wilson is 56lbs. and I want to maintain that, so in theory he should do fine getting a little over a pound a day. Makes for feeding "big" meals hard, since I do still feed twice daily. Luckily he's a good chewer, so it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate all your responses.  I'm SUPER excited to switch Emric to raw..I can't wait! haha, I'm sure I sound a bit strange..
Where did you guys puck up a kitchen scale?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Walmart, Ross, Marshall's - I have seen scales at all these places and they run about ten bucks. You won't use it forever - just until your dog transitions and you get a good eye for amount. For me sometimes different protein are deceptive as to their weight or I start over feeding the shelties because comapred to the collies they really don't get much.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I got my scale at Bed Bath & Beyond. I swear I have like 50 of their 20% off an item coupons, so I put it to good use with that purchase!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Love Bed, Bath and Beyond but I cannot go in without someone to make me leave while there is still money in the bank. Love that place.


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

BoxerPaws said:


> We definitely started Zoey out eating around half what she does now. Part of that was starting low to start out, and part of that was needing to bulk up her intake (she needs more than 2%, but we haven't gotten over 3% yet, so we're still figuring out if she needs more).
> 
> Most chicken backs I've gotten have been pretty close to 1/2 lb, all skin (and there's really kind of a lot!) attached. You'll likely be under 1/2 lb per back once you've removed the skin flappies the first few days. If you can stock up on the leg quarters, too, awesome! Just make sure they have no more than 80 mg sodium per 4 oz serving; some dogs can't handle more sodium, and really, who needs all that anyway?
> 
> Zoey pretty much just ate chicken backs her whole first week, so maybe a back in the morning and a back at night would be around 3/4 lb to start? Just depends what they weigh out to after you've trimmed. Either that or a back and half a leg quarter.


Before reading this, my local supermarket had a sale on chicken leg quarters for .77 a lb, which is good for my area, so I stocked up! I turned over the package, and it has 85mg of sodium per serving. Should I take them back, or do you think it will be ok?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Close enough - Start with backs and intersperse quarters with backs. Sometimes you will find meat with 130 plus mg of sodium so just be mindful. I would definately feed 85 mg.


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

I will start with backs. Does it matter when I start quarters, since it's all the same protein, just a different part of the chicken.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Not really. The quarters will have more meat, so after your first few days of backs, and as you want to start increasing his food, the quarters will be an easy way to do that. Just remember, you will also want to take some of the skin off of those as well. 
The backs are nice since they are so bone heavy, you may find that the quarters are not enough bone. so maybe you will need a quarter + a back?
I know we all say it; but their poop doesn't lie! If you see their poop is too soft, add more bone. Too crumbly less bone is needed. Just like people, all dogs are different, so use the "getting started guide" as just that, a guide. 
Good luck, and we are always here to help!


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

emric said:


> Before reading this, my local supermarket had a sale on chicken leg quarters for .77 a lb, which is good for my area, so I stocked up! I turned over the package, and it has 85mg of sodium per serving. Should I take them back, or do you think it will be ok?


Yeah, what everyone else said: and extra 5 mg of sodium is no big deal. Just watch out for the much higher stuff. My Target has a sale on whole turkeys all week; $.89/lb for butterball, or $.79/lb for their market pantry brand. I was so bummed out I couldn't stock up for Zoey...the butterball has around 250 mg/serving and the mp has over 400! Stupid added crap!


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

A question a little off topic..I haven't started raw yet, am planning to start next Wed..anyways I posted an ad on Craigslist looking for free meat, and went today to pick up 45 HUGE chicken feet, they are the size of my hand! lol and some chicken livers/necks/heart. When I arrived, she told me they were fed mostly a corn diet, some free range..
Should I not feed any of it? I really hope I can, she gave me alot!! 
Please give me good news :-(


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

emric said:


> A question a little off topic..I haven't started raw yet, am planning to start next Wed..anyways I posted an ad on Craigslist looking for free meat, and went today to pick up 45 HUGE chicken feet, they are the size of my hand! lol and some chicken livers/necks/heart. When I arrived, she told me they were fed mostly a corn diet, some free range..
> Should I not feed any of it? I really hope I can, she gave me alot!!
> Please give me good news :-(


Nothing wrong with feeding them! Free-range chickens that can eat their natural diet are obviously best, but I know I don't have the budget to feed that kind of chicken/eggs. I'm sure most of what I pick up is the typical corn-fed variety.

I've never fed chicken feet, but a lot of others here do. I think usually as a chew treat, but I'm not sure if it's ever thrown in a meal. Hearts are fed as muscle, but they're a little richer than normal muscle meat, so start slow with them. Don't feed the livers at all for several weeks, I'd suggest. You want your pups on a good rotation of proteins, both bone-in and boneless, before intro-ing any organs. Then you'll start very slowly with a tiny piece here and there in your bony meals.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerPaws said:


> Yeah, what everyone else said: and extra 5 mg of sodium is no big deal. Just watch out for the much higher stuff. My Target has a sale on whole turkeys all week; $.89/lb for butterball, or $.79/lb for their market pantry brand. I was so bummed out I couldn't stock up for Zoey...the butterball has around 250 mg/serving and the mp has over 400! Stupid added crap!


i couldn't find a single brand of turkey that wasn't overloaded with sodium.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

emric said:


> A question a little off topic..I haven't started raw yet, am planning to start next Wed..anyways I posted an ad on Craigslist looking for free meat, and went today to pick up 45 HUGE chicken feet, they are the size of my hand! lol and some chicken livers/necks/heart. When I arrived, she told me they were fed mostly a corn diet, some free range..
> Should I not feed any of it? I really hope I can, she gave me alot!!
> Please give me good news :-(


you can feed it. most store bought chickens are fed a diet of corn and soy...and many dogs are eating said chickens and doing fine.

chicken feet are wonderful....


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

magicre said:


> you can feed it. most store bought chickens are fed a diet of corn and soy...and many dogs are eating said chickens and doing fine.
> 
> chicken feet are wonderful....


When do you feed chicken feet? Part of a meal, or just a snack? When could I start feeding him them?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

emric said:


> When do you feed chicken feet? Part of a meal, or just a snack? When could I start feeding him them?


when i fed chicken, i fed it either as a part of the meal or as a treat. works both ways.

but, i've always used chicken feet, nails and all, to make soup. nothing like soup made out of chicken feet.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Like Re we use chicken feet as a treat or if I am feeding a boneless meal to give them something to play with. I don't think there is enough in a chicken's foot to count as a meat or towards their food but they love them as chewies.


----------

